# What type of sonar?



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

*what type of sonar*​
Vexilar3767.27%Aqua Vu59.09%Marcum712.73%Lowrance59.09%Other11.82%


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

I need help choosing a sonar system


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you talking about the Aqua Vu VPG or the Aqua Vu Camera?

Either way, I'd still say Vexilar.

(Edit - I've expanded your poll to ge tmore imput and to hopefully help you out.)

For information on new sonar products available to you at this time, please check out my article:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ouroutdoors24.php


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I would have voted for the aqua vu but I was thinking you ment the camera. If so well as NJ posted its not a sonar. The camera can really be a good tool though for ice fishing. Getting a good look at what an area has to offer and what fish are using the area can give a person a good advantage even when the fish are not hitting. I dont use mine much during soft water but it is always along and down one of the holes.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I say Lowrance is what you want no matter what everybody else will say to you. it has the opition you will need even a flash graf. also you will be able to use it in the summer. i use mine as a bow graf.


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you I hope this helps me because i don't want to buy something and figure it breaks right away.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow........Vexilar by a landslide.  It's nice to see a poll like this on a website which isn't sponsored by any of the mentioned companies. Unlike several other websites out there where admins and mods are given "special deals" on their purchases in return for talking up a product with hopes of boosting sales. Here you get unbiased, un-sponsored opinions and poll results.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, I'll say, I figured Marcum would make a better showing than that.

Maybe Vex's hold on the market hasn't decreased all that much. Of course, small sample size yet.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Vexilar and Lowrance 332c for this dude.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I am now officially the proud owner of an Fl-18..... :beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I LIKE PLUGGING HOLES AND FINDING THEM W/O SONAR...OUR GRANDPAS DIDNT NEED IT AND THEY CAUGHT FISH...IF U STUDY THE WINTER PATTERNES U DONT NECESSARILY NEED IT...I WILL HOWEVER AGREE WHEN FISH ARE SUSPENDED FOR NO APPARENT REASON IT HELPS OUT.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If there were Vexilars available at that time our Grandpas would have used them.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

NOT MINE HE WAS A POOR DAIRY FARMER.


----------

